# Figured it out finally



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought my A-3 "thinking" it had a trip meter like the demo I drove. I didn't do my homework enough and thought all Audi's came with one, not just the convienence package on the A-3's. My A-3 Sport was on the showroom floor and I didn't drive it until I was driving home (mistake)
Well with _much_ help from some of you on this forum I figured out that my instrument panel can display the "trip meter" function. 
Just by changing some coding alone I got the Distance to Empty to show up, with one snag. The Low Washer Fluid warning light also showed up. My Sport, and maybe yours also, did not come with a Low Washer Fluid Sensor. A little hard wiring to the instrument cluster and that was gone. 
Next thing was to install the Wiper Arm with the Trip Meter button and Reset. For this the Air Bag and Clock Spring had to come out. The dealer was going to install my "wiper arm" because of a defect in the Clock Spring. (well they ordered the wrong part and I couldn't wait for 2 weeks to see if this worked or not) 
SO if anyone is interested in getting their Radio Station read out showing on the instrument cluster along with Average MPG, MPH, Distance to Emply, Etc, Etc. let me know. I may be able to walk you through it IF you have VAG-COM and can program your coding.

_*I would recommend, if your not sure about how the Air Bags work or if you have ANY doubt that you can not perform removing this system and reinstalling it (Air Bag System), to take it to someone who can, and have them install the Wiper Arm you will need. The Air Bag must come out to do this "upgrade*"_ 














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by AHA3 at 10:48 PM 10/6/2005_



_Modified by AHA3 at 11:02 PM 10/6/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

sweeeet, I am very interested in all of this! How much is the wiper arm?


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

wait.. so what your saying is that you can enable the trip computer functions to display through the radio display even though the car didn't come with the actual trip computer???


----------



## Christopher463 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_wait.. so what your saying is that you can enable the trip computer functions to display through the radio display even though the car didn't come with the actual trip computer???

I think hes saying you can have the radio station displayed on the display between the speedo and tach, just like my car.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Christopher463)*

Wait the Radio display on the dash dosent come with the sport or base pkg.


----------



## coombs (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

My sport can do all of that and I didnt get convience, However I did get Nav so i think some or all of those features came with that. or did i jsut get lucky??


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Wait the Radio display on the dash dosent come with the sport or base pkg.









Nope there is nothing but a panel if individual LED lit indicators int he middle no LCD display.
As for this he would have to be saying it shows up on the radio or say in the clock or odometer screen because there is no display on sport w/o convenience or base cars for it to magically appear on between the two gauges.
As for there being no low washer fluid sensor stock. that just doesn't seem right.. Its been in much lower model VWs for years.. doesnt' seem like something they would omit on a more expensive Audi.. but who knows haven't run mine down low enough yet and you can't see the resivour from the engine bay.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (coombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coombs* »_My sport can do all of that and I didnt get convience, However I did get Nav so i think some or all of those features came with that. or did i jsut get lucky??

Nav automatically includes that screen so it would have all those functions by default.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_Nav automatically includes that screen so it would have all those functions by default.

yup.. if you have sports, nav and convenience, you payed for the trip computer twice, just like me


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_yup.. if you have sports, nav and convenience, you payed for the trip computer twice, just like me









But without the convenience package, you lose out on rain-sensing wipers, auto-dimming rearview mirrors, and homelink, right?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (McGriddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McGriddle* »_But without the convenience package, you lose out on rain-sensing wipers, auto-dimming rearview mirrors, and homelink, right?









correct.. and also the cargo nets and drawers under the seats (storage package)


_Modified by a3lad at 10:24 AM 10/6/2005_


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Don't all DSG cars have the display (not the whole trip computer - just the display)? You need the display to show what gear you are in.


----------



## coombs (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

my wipers also have some type of sensors, becuase they go faster and slwoer on there own at certain times.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

All A3s have speed sensitive wipers - convenience and premium cars get rain sensing


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_Well with _much_ help from some of you on this forum I figured out that my instrument panel can display the "trip meter" function. 


This is great news! There have been quite a few threads so far regarding upgrading non-convenience equipped cars to have working trip computers, mostly assuming that a new dash console would be required. Any chance of an DIY/FAQ/Tutorial forthcoming?


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

_Modified by Beetsport at 1:42 PM 10/6/2005_


----------



## JJDNU (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

I would like to know more information on how you did this! Does one have to replace the wiper stock to have these functions display or does that just allow one to use the menus within the trip computer. Where did you get this good information? I have not seen this posted anywhere before?
Please provide more information, thank you!


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Beetsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
As for there being no low washer fluid sensor stock. that just doesn't seem right.. Its been in much lower model VWs for years.. doesnt' seem like something they would omit on a more expensive Audi.. but who knows haven't run mine down low enough yet and you can't see the resivour from the engine bay.

I was quite shocked that this Audi did not have a wiper sensor. I even went another step and removed the washer bottle and cut part of the wiring loom back near the washer motor looking for tucked back wire. Nothing.. 
Part #s
Wiper Arm Needed = 8P0 953 519 A 
Terminal and Wire = 000-979-009 A (needed if you do not have a washer bottle level sensor) See notes below on installing. 
Directions = 
You will need instrument cluster # 8P0 920 981 E , You will find this # on the back of your instrument cluster itself (on the top) or in VAG-COM section > 17. 
With any coding write down your old code first just incase.
Next with VAG-COM go into Steering Column> 16. Change your coding to 0012142. (my old code was 0012122)
Next with VAG-COM go into Instrument Cluster > 17. Change your coding to 0000262. (my old code was 0002263)
By doing this your Instrument cluster will now comunicate with your Steering Column module. At this point you will find out if you have a Washer Level Sensor or not. 
If you DO NOT you will need to add a ground wire to terminal # 20 blue terminal at the back of the instrument cluster. This is where part # 000-979-009 A comes into play. 
You will now see distance to empty on your Trip Meter readout. 
Adding the Wiper Switch is next. For this I recommend to have it installed with someone who knows how to remove the airbag etc. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (AHA3)*

Ok I get it so its essentially making it operate like the old MFA on the Mk3 VWs and B3 passats... 
Interesting
There is probably also anothe way to edit it the coding to get this function but not have the washer light come on.. I disabled the low washer and some other things on my MK4 by recoding the module.


_Modified by PD Performance at 2:03 PM 10/6/2005_


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
There is probably also anothe way to edit it the coding to get this function but not have the washer light come on.. I disabled the low washer and some other things on my MK4 by recoding the module.

_Modified by PD Performance at 2:03 PM 10/6/2005_

I would be interested in doing that instead of the extra signal wire.. Any ideas?


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (AHA3)*

In the past it was done by having different numbers add up to different totals.. So say you had XXXXX1 stock. That could mean you ahve seat belt chime and thats it.. if you had washer indicator you would add 2 so that would then be XXXXX3.. If you didn't want the seat belt thing but you wanted the washer indicator you would just make it XXXXX2.
There was a chart that basically had numebrs that you added which options you wanted.. Like thre would never be an item that was 3 because 1 and 2 added up would equal three. So the next one would be like add in 4 if you wanted brake pad wear indicator.. If you wanted all of them it would be XXXXX7... Just brake pad adn washer would be XXXXX6.. etc etc etc.. So I wonder if one of the numbers you changed pertains to turning on that fluid level indicator but if you just lowered or raised one it would be off again and you'd still have the functions you want.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

I tried several different number going up and down the scale. One of the #'s the instrument cluster did not like and the fuel gauge went way past empty and didn't act correctly untill I ran a function test on the gauges.. I'm not into trying to put the smoke back in..








Is there someone out there that has some kind of "chart" with the options offered. 
This link is some of the #'s I have tried already on the panel. 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=3


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
correct.. and also the cargo nets and drawers under the seats (storage package)

_Modified by a3lad at 10:24 AM 10/6/2005_

don't forget the auto headlights! (maybe for xenon only)


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (gish67)*

It would be nice to also have the extra storage areas from the convenience package and rain sensor etc. etc. , but this will do for now..

Before the instrument cluster read out looked naked. 








After it looks normal. 








Other functions.








Speed Warning can now be set... Cool stuff.








Other Functions again.. 











_Modified by AHA3 at 5:46 PM 10/7/2005_


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
correct.. and also the cargo nets and drawers under the seats (storage package)

_Modified by a3lad at 10:24 AM 10/6/2005_

Drawers under seat and part #'s to help ya
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2203148


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3)*

That is Awesome! I have to get my retrofitted DID! How much was the wiper arm? Actually, How much for all the parts that It took you to hook that up? I WILL do this. I just need a VAG COM cable.... anyone in LA?


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (AHA3)*

I added this to the DIY - FAQ... can you fix the photos ? Maybe post em at photobucket or something...








*sparx*


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Its now on Photobucket.. Thanks 
The Wiper Arm needed was about 100 bucks US. The electical wire terminal, if you don't have the Washer Fluid Low Sensor, is about 5 bucks or less.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (AHA3)*

DAMN!!!!!
See I thought you meant the info was coming up where the clock was or where the odometer was something like that.. It only works on yours because you have the DSG.. on the manual cars its just solid plastic there.. no screen. I"m gonna try and see if recoding it anyway makes it possibly pop up where the clock is.
This sucks.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_Part #s
Wiper Arm Needed = 8P0 953 519 A 
Terminal and Wire = 000-979-009 A (needed if you do not have a washer bottle level sensor) See notes below on installing. 

I just called Audi downtown LA, because they're open on saturdays, and they said none of those part numbers are good. He told me the Wiper arm part number is: IT0 998-754. This doens't seem right because in the parts catalogue PDF it is the same part number that you have listed, except you have an A at the end. Where did You order yours from? Thanks.
edit: I called another Audi and he liked your part number, however, There is no A, and you add 9B9 at the end. so the part number would be: 8P0-953-519-9B9. This is the same part that is listed in the A3 PDF. I was also quoted a price of $120, and he said it is a "multi function wiper arm", so hopefully that is the right one. The part number for the terminal and wire is correct.


_Modified by portishead at 2:17 PM 10/8/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_DAMN!!!!!
See I thought you meant the info was coming up where the clock was or where the odometer was something like that.. It only works on yours because you have the DSG.. on the manual cars its just solid plastic there.. no screen. I"m gonna try and see if recoding it anyway makes it possibly pop up where the clock is.
This sucks.

Wait, so if you have a MT, there is nothing there at all?? That sucks! At least with DSG, it reads what gear you are in, and the temperature outside.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
edit: I called another Audi and he liked your part number, however, There is no A, and you add 9B9 at the end. so the part number would be: 8P0-953-519-9B9. This is the same part that is listed in the A3 PDF. I was also quoted a price of $120, and he said it is a "multi function wiper arm", so hopefully that is the right one. The part number for the terminal and wire is correct.


The part #'s you have are correct. The 9B9 is on the box for this Multi-function switch. I beleive there are only two switched used, one with the trip meter and one without. All US A-3s have rear wiper as far as I know..


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »__*I would recommend, if your not sure about how the Air Bags work or if you have ANY doubt that you can not perform removing this system and reinstalling it (Air Bag System), to take it to someone who can, and have them install the Wiper Arm you will need. The Air Bag must come out to do this "upgrade*"_ 

Hey AHA3, I am curious, did you end up installing the wiper arm yourself? If so, how difficult was it?
Also, how did you connect the Washer sensor? Do you need to connect it to the washer fluid mechanism itself, or just ground it with the wire as you described? How did you even remove the washer bottle? It seems to be hiding under the headlight, and really hard to get to.
Finally, is it difficult to get to the back of the instrument cluster? How much of the dash do you have to rip apart? Thanks!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
yup.. if you have sports, nav and convenience, you payed for the trip computer twice, just like me









Haha, I still wish I had the convenience package though which is the only thing I don't have.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
Wait, so if you have a MT, there is nothing there at all?? That sucks! At least with DSG, it reads what gear you are in, and the temperature outside.

And what street you're driving on, what source of music you're listening to (i.e. SD, CD, XM) and the track title, etc.








I love having DSG and NAV!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
Also, how did you connect the Washer sensor? Do you need to connect it to the washer fluid mechanism itself, or just ground it with the wire as you described? How did you even remove the washer bottle? It seems to be hiding under the headlight, and really hard to get to.

If you do not have the Washer Bottle Level sensor then you will need to just ground the signal terminal at the back of the instrument cluster itself. the bottles are different and you would need to run a signal wire to the washer bottle.... With the A-3 lifted I pulled all the bottom covers off on the right corner and removed the bottle pulling it from the bottom to check for a sensor.. If you do not have a Washer Bottle Level sensor than you will have a different wiring harness for the right side.. It was not worth it to me to run wires (and try to make it look original) to the bottle and get a different bottle and sensor. 

_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
Finally, is it difficult to get to the back of the instrument cluster? How much of the dash do you have to rip apart? Thanks

Instrument cluster is not hard at all to remove (to me







) Slide your tilt steering wheel all the way out and down.. Next pull the plastic cover towards you that also has the dust cover made of a vinyl type material. This cover will just slide right out.. Next with an 8mm socket and long extension (preferably 1/4") remove the two bolts at the bottom of the instrument cluster. The cluster will slide right out. To remove the plug at the back of the panel press the little tab that is holding the other red tab/arm from moving back. Once you do this the plug will come out. Cut the zip tie off. You can now slide the plastic cover back and now find # 20 terminal. Add your new terminal to the plug... You will need to ground this "new" signal wire. I just connected it to one of the grounds that is already in the same terminal. Usually Brown wires are a ground wire in VW/Audi cars.. I love saying this next line... Reverse procedure to install..









_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
I am curious, did you end up installing the wiper arm yourself? If so, how difficult was it?

Was not easy in the sense that I was worried about breaking something that the dealer would notice and void my warranty some how. They (the dealer) need to remove my Air bag and Clock Spring to replace it under warranty.. I did not want to wait for several weeks to install this upgrade as I wasn't sure what other loops I would need to jump through to get this system to work. i.e.Washer Level Sensor.. 
Here is how... 
The plastic covers around the steering column come off by removing the tilt wheel lever and one screw at the bottom of the lower covers. Carefully pull the upper cover off by starting in the front (closest to you) and pull up. The lower cover will come off also by gently pulling it down. Be careful near the ignition key as you will have to pull the cover around the key housing.. 
The Air Bag needs to come off at this point... Disconnect your battery and leave the neg. cable off for several minutes before disconnecting any part of the system.. ! With the above covers off you will find little tabs at the back of the steering wheel on about 3 and 9 o'clock. Remove these tabs by pressing towards the instrument cluster (that should also be out while doing this). You will find two torque style screws that holds the Air Bag into place. Remove both screws, careful not to stretch the wires to the air bag, or paddle shifters and other controls in the steering wheel. Unplug all the wires and remove the Air Bag. Then mark the steering wheel if not already and remove it. Next the module will need to come off and then the clock spring. 
The tricky part was removing the Steering Column module with out breaking it. You will need to take the module apart to get it off. The plastic cover on the bottom of the module has tabs that are holding it onto its upper part. Pull the tabs back and remove the lower cover. Then very carefully with two pocket screwdrivers pull the module down keeping in mind that you are pulling the terminals from the connector on top. Try not to touch any terminals with the screw drivers or your fingers. Connectors like Air Bag, Turn Signal Switch/High beams, Wiper Arm, DSG paddles, Etc... Once the module is down do not touch any of the terminals if you can help it. Only handle from its sides only. Next the upper cover will come off by pressing two tabs that are locking it into place. Then with your new Wiper Switch in hand you can figure out what is holding the old switch in its place. It will slide out towards you. 
Reverse procedure to install








With your coding all ready done the system will work just like the dealer installed system in the convenience package A3's. Enjoy your new toy. 
*Please note I am not responsible for any damage you create to your vehicle by messing around with any of the above mentioned. *
Have phun.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by AHA3 at 10:11 AM 10/9/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_ With the above covers off you will find little tabs at the back of the steering wheel on about 3 and 9 o'clock. Remove these tabs by pressing towards the instrument cluster (that should also be out while doing this). You will find two torque style screws that holds the Air Bag into place. Remove both screws, careful not to stretch the wires to the air bag, or paddle shifters and other controls in the steering wheel. Unplug all the wires and remove the Air Bag. Then mark the steering wheel if not already and remove it. Next the module will need to come off and then the clock spring. 
The tricky part was removing the Steering Column module with out breaking it. You will need to take the module apart to get it off. The plastic cover on the bottom of the module has tabs that are holding it onto its upper part. Pull the tabs back and remove the lower cover. Then very carefully with two pocket screwdrivers pull the module down keeping in mind that you are pulling the terminals from the connector on top. Try not to touch any terminals with the screw drivers or your fingers. Connectors like Air Bag, Turn Signal Switch/High beams, Wiper Arm, DSG paddles, Etc... Once the module is down do not touch any of the terminals if you can help it. Only handle from its sides only. Next the upper cover will come off by pressing two tabs that are locking it into place. Then with your new Wiper Switch in hand you can figure out what is holding the old switch in its place. It will slide out towards you. 

Well the airbag is out, but I don't have the right tool to remove the steering wheel, I will have to wait until tomorrow. I see what you mean about removing the module. Those contacts are super sensitive. I took it out, but I had to put it back in, and I slightly bent a couple of the terminals. No damage done though, it went back in fine, and all is well. So I just need to take off the steering wheel, and remove the cover. Although, I still can't figure out where to stick the wiper sensor wire. I'm sure I will figure it all out soon enough! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by portishead at 10:17 PM 10/14/2005_


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (portishead)*

You will have to remove the Instrument cluster and Disconect the Blue conector at the back on the panel. 
Once the Plug is out look for numbers on the Blue plug. Find hole # 20. It will not say 20 on it. You will have to count the pins.. There should NOT be a wire going into the #20 slot. Install the terminal that you got with the part # given into the 20 slot. You will need to ground this New wire you just installed. I just used one of the ground wires going into the blue plug. On VW/Audi Brown color wire is ground. Connect your new wire to one of the Brown wires in the same plug. If you are neat about it no one would ever know this was done. Slide the cover back over the Blue conector like you were never there.. 
If you have already coded your Steering Column module and Instrument cluster than your Low Washer Fluid Level light should go off... 
The Wiper switch will not come out with the Clock spring/Airbag and Steering Column module in place.. Once all of these are out the Wiper switch will slide our towards you. Look at your new switch, and you will see the locking tabs that holds the old switch. Pull back the tabs and the old switch come our.. 
Reverse procedure to install







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Anybody else also doing this upgrade yet?


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

Ok, I finally did it this morning. It was relatively easy I would say. The only part I really messed up, is when I took the steering wheel out, I didn't mark it. It took me about an hour to get it right. I think it's ok now, but I will have to do more driving to see.
Also, I drove around, and my airbag light is on. Not sure why. maybe It will go away later. I'm fairly certain everything went back in correctly.
I do not have a vag-com cable so I have no way of testing it. I need to find someone around me with one, or just buy one myself. I also noticed that When I was resetting the clock, i pushed the button down, instead of pulling it on accident, and it showed a coolant picture, and oil picture, and washer fluid or something. I don't remember that ever showing, but maybe I just never tried.
Thanks to AHA3 for the help!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Figured it out finally (portishead)*

If you turn the key on whn the airbag is disconnected t will turn the airbag light one.. it may eventually turnback off but usually airbag codes are stored and leave the light on until you clear them out.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_ 
I do not have a vag-com cable so I have no way of testing it. I need to find someone around me with one, or just buy one myself. I also noticed that When I was resetting the clock, i pushed the button down, instead of pulling it on accident, and it showed a coolant picture, and oil picture, and washer fluid or something. I don't remember that ever showing, but maybe I just never tried. 

 
Yes I also have the same read out. It does show the Low Washer light which I was surprised that the panel shows the light but the sensor is not there. (lights on but no one is home







) 
Have you set your Steering and Instrument cluster codes up yet?


_Modified by AHA3 at 9:20 PM 10/16/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_Have you set your Steering and Instrument cluster codes up yet?\

I haven't. I'm not sure when I'll do it. I don't have a vag-com cable.


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Figured it out finally (portishead)*

can I do the coding and not get the wiper arm? On my B6 A4 without a trip computer it displayed simply the miles till empty for me, and i find that good enough. Oh and which bit enables the radio display? 


_Modified by 337GTIspeed at 5:34 PM 10/23/2005_


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_
With any coding write down your old code first just incase.
Next with VAG-COM go into Steering Column> 16. Change your coding to 0012142. (my old code was 0012122)
Next with VAG-COM go into Instrument Cluster > 17. Change your coding to 0000262. (my old code was 0002263)
By doing this your Instrument cluster will now comunicate with your Steering Column module. At this point you will find out if you have a Washer Level Sensor or not. 
If you DO NOT you will need to add a ground wire to terminal # 20 blue terminal at the back of the instrument cluster. This is where part # 000-979-009 A comes into play. 



Not sure if this will work on other Audi models.


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (AHA3)*

Sorry, i failed to note that I'm picking up a DSG base A3 in a week... So.. with 0000262 only will I get miles till empty and radio? provided that i ground out the washer fluid terminal?


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (337GTIspeed)*

Correct. You will need to change both module codes for this to work.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3)*

Anybody else try this yet?


----------



## amartinez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3)*

I have, it's awesome to find out that my car came with a trip computer even though I did not pay for it. I've done the coding, now I'm waiting for the multifuction switch to make it fully operational, the part was ordered on friday and it was $97. Great price for trip computer.


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (AHA3)*

Still having problems? I'm going to try it but I dont need full functionality of the trip, just the miles to empty, so i'm thinking i wont need the switch stalk/wiper arm.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (337GTIspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337GTIspeed* »_Still having problems? I'm going to try it but I dont need full functionality of the trip, just the miles to empty, so i'm thinking i wont need the switch stalk/wiper arm.

Have you set both Steering Column module and Instrument Cluster codes up yet? 
I think with only the code setting you can still set the #1 speed warning but not the #2 speed warning. 
When I first recoded the modules I tried the #1 speed warning setting but I was not setting it right. Cool stuff..


----------



## amartinez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3)*

Yes, I have used the Speed Warning a Couple times. I should get the wiper switch in a few days and will test the rest.
I noticed today that the automatic turn signal was not working, when I nudge the lever, it only blinks once instead of three times. I don't know if this is related to the enabling the trip computer, but I haven't made any other code changes. I'll check on it tomorow.


----------



## amartinez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (amartinez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amartinez* »_
I noticed today that the automatic turn signal was not working, when I nudge the lever, it only blinks once instead of three times. 

Ok, fixed the turn signal and it was not related to enabling the trip computer. I got the switch today, installed and everything is working great. With the instructions from here, it was actually not that hard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (amartinez)*

what was the problem related to?


----------



## amartinez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (337GTIspeed)*

It was operator's mistake. I was messing with the settings for the rear windshield wiper and changed the wrong bit.


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

Anybody in the Orlando Area that can do this? I'll pay you.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_Instrument cluster is not hard at all to remove (to me







) Slide your tilt steering wheel all the way out and down.. Next pull the plastic cover towards you that also has the dust cover made of a vinyl type material. This cover will just slide right out.. Next with an 8mm socket and long extension (preferably 1/4") remove the two bolts at the bottom of the instrument cluster. The cluster will slide right out. To remove the plug at the back of the panel press the little tab that is holding the other red tab/arm from moving back. Once you do this the plug will come out. Cut the zip tie off. You can now slide the plastic cover back and now find # 20 terminal. Add your new terminal to the plug... You will need to ground this "new" signal wire. I just connected it to one of the grounds that is already in the same terminal. Usually Brown wires are a ground wire in VW/Audi cars.. I love saying this next line... Reverse procedure to install..









Ok, all my coding is done, But I get the washer bottle warning. I tried installing the yellow wire that I ordered, but I'm not sure what wire you're talking about. On the blue plug, there are numbers on it. 2 rows 1-16, and 17-32. Do i have to cut open that plug, and fit the new wire in there? There are 3 or so blue wires that are connected to the back of the instrument cluster. One is solid blue, and looks like it connects with a brown wire as well. One has a white stripe, and one has a yellow stripe. So forgive me, but I need clarification on this last step so I don't screw something up! Thanks!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_Once the Plug is out look for numbers on the Blue plug. Find hole # 20. It will not say 20 on it. You will have to count the pins.. There should NOT be a wire going into the #20 slot. Install the terminal that you got with the part # given into the 20 slot. You will need to ground this New wire you just installed. I just used one of the ground wires going into the blue plug. On VW/Audi Brown color wire is ground. Connect your new wire to one of the Brown wires in the same plug. If you are neat about it no one would ever know this was done. Slide the cover back over the Blue conector like you were never there.. 

Well I must have been doing it wrong, because I did it a couple hours ago, and it worked. I don't know how you got that wire in there though. I just took regular wire, and shoved it in there. I had to practically crack open the connector. Anyway, even though I ghetto rigged it, It works, and now I have the radio display!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by portishead at 12:15 AM 11/18/2005_


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

What are the functions that can be enabled without any wiring whatsovever? I would appreciate your help.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (misterq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misterq* »_What are the functions that can be enabled without any wiring whatsovever? I would appreciate your help.

The only function would be Distance to Empty / *BUT* if you do not have a Windshield Washer Level Sensor your Low Washer Fluid light will stay on where the low fuel light comes on and you will not have the radio display. 
Adding the Wiper Switch and conecting a ground wire at the back of the instrument cluster for the washer fluid level sensor will give you all functions... 
Just by coding alone you can change this system to read distance to emply..


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

I understand now. Thanks. I would probably hire a pro for the wiper arm since it may take knowledge and time.


----------



## McNasty_69 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (AHA3) - Unclear on how the functionality is initiated...*

New to the forum as I just got my A3 in November and found this thread to be very interesting. I can say it is way beyond my capabilities but I was unclear on how the changed / extended functionality once the software changes are applied are initiated. 
I just went from an 1992 A2 16V GTI that had a trip computer and there was a two function switch on the end of the wiper control swich off the steering column which would "cycle" you through MPH, DTE, running time, oil temp, etc.
Is the additional info provided always displayed?
Thanks in advance...
McNasty


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_I called another Audi and he liked your part number, however, There is no A, and you add 9B9 at the end. so the part number would be: 8P0-953-519-9B9. This is the same part that is listed in the A3 PDF. I was also quoted a price of $120, and he said it is a "multi function wiper arm", so hopefully that is the right one. The part number for the terminal and wire is correct.
_Modified by portishead at 2:17 PM 10/8/2005_

A heads up, I ordered this part using the number above, and it turned out to be the wrong part. The correct part number (for cars with a black interior) is:
8P0 953 519 A 9B9
The parts guy told told me that the 'A' means the trip computer parts are added to the standard wiper stalk (8P0 953 519). 9B9 is just the color code for "dark charcoal."


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Figured it out finally (AHA3)*

AHA3-
I managed to pull out my instrument cluster no problem. I disconnected the blue harness (pull up on the pink handle after pressing the tab that locks it in place for anyone who is following me on this). Then slid off the pink cover plate so that the cable harness could be removed from the blue adapter. Now I have access to a mess of wires (just like the one I bought) sticking out from the harness. I put one end into the #20 hole. Now I'm confused. When you say:

_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_You will need to ground this "new" signal wire. I just connected it to one of the grounds that is already in the same terminal. Usually Brown wires are a ground wire in VW/Audi cars.

By "connect it", do you mean that I should cut the other end of my new yellow wire and splice it to any of the number of brown wires there- or is there a logical pin hole I can connect it to that would ground it? Sorry, its a bit confusing to me. (The other alternative I see is sticking it to the chasis parts I can see behind the cluster with a piece of electrical tape- seems like that would be an acceptable ground, but not quite as clean.)
Thanks for your advice if you still track this thread! If not- anyone else done this that knows where the other end of the wire safely goes?


_Modified by bluely at 6:45 PM 5/9/2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Figured it out finally (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_By "connect it", do you mean that I should cut the other end of my new yellow wire and splice it to any of the number of brown wires there
_Modified by bluely at 6:45 PM 5/9/2006_

Nevermind. Got a hand from another member of the forum who had done the mod. Answer (for posterity) is that we cut the new yellow wire in half, stripped about a centimeter of the cut end, and spliced it to one of the brown wires. The only tough part was exposing the brown wire without cutting it. No solder used. I carefully cut the black electrical tape back from the end attached to the harness. We exposed about a centimeter of one of the brown cables (didn't matter which). Then we wrapped the exposed end of the yellow wire around the brown and wrapped in electrical tape. This particular part of the mod was trivial, and enabled to radio display in the cluster. The miles-to-empty was already enabled. Highly recommend this part of the mod as easy, inexpensive, and worthwhile. Hope this helps anyone that was confused. I have to go back in there this weekend and replace the tape I used with something higher quality. Will try to take some disassembly pictures- especially of the connector from the harness- to help folks out. 
Now for that darn wiper stalk...


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Figured it out finally (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
Highly recommend this part of the mod as easy, inexpensive, and worthwhile. 
Now for that darn wiper stalk...

So Bluely, you did not replace the wiper arm? just used the VAG, and grounded the wire, and were able to get miles to empty plus radio display?
Thanks


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Figured it out finally (kdoerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_So Bluely, you did not replace the wiper arm? just used the VAG, and grounded the wire, and were able to get miles to empty plus radio display?
Thanks

That's correct. $3.45 in parts. < 1 hour of install. +VAG-COM.
Tools required:
8mm socket with extension, electrical tape, wire stripper/clippers.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Figured it out finally (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
That's correct. $3.45 in parts. < 1 hour of install. +VAG-COM.
Tools required:
8mm socket with extension, electrical tape, wire stripper/clippers.

That is so cool








Can I ask where you got the wires and connectors?


----------



## PhaededGenes (Jun 21, 2006)

*Just got mine done by the dealer*

I just had my local Audi dealer install the wiper arm and do the programming. It is working like a champ!
Thanks!
Phaeded


----------



## rtc5250 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (PhaededGenes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaededGenes* »_I just had my local Audi dealer install the wiper arm and do the programming. It is working like a champ!
Phaeded


Did they charge you for the work?


----------



## PhaededGenes (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (rtc5250)*

It worked out to about $700 with parts.
Phaeded


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (PhaededGenes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaededGenes* »_about $700


iirc that was the price of the "convenience package" option.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (PhaededGenes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaededGenes* »_It worked out to about $700 with parts.
Phaeded

Yikes!
I paid $127 for the wiper arm. $3.50 for the wire. $20 for the VAG COM coding from a member on the forum. The wire took me 10 minutes to install, using just a jackknife. The quote I got for the wiper arm was $210 (at $185/hour). Did you get some other stuff done?!? For example, instead of faking the wiper sensor, did they install all the proper hardware from the wiper fluid basin up to the console?

_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_Can I ask where you got the wires and connectors?

Ordered through the parts department of my local dealer (Santa Monica).


----------



## PhaededGenes (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (bluely)*

I noticed that since the dealer did the work, my guage needles are not longer lighting unless the headlights are on. Has anyone else had this experience?
Phaeded


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (PhaededGenes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaededGenes* »_I noticed that since the dealer did the work, my guage needles are not longer lighting unless the headlights are on. Has anyone else had this experience?

Yup, same here. And same with Zallion's after we did his car. I've seen 
Portishead's install (earlier in this thread), and his needles do light up in the off position. I believe all three of our VAG-COM settings are identical.
Zallion and I tried messing with the VAG-COM settings to see if there's an extra bit that might affect this, but no luck so far.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (bluely)*

Just did it this afternoon and my needles do not light up. Dunno why. But I dont care... Trip comp is much better than lighted needles.
I'll soon post detailed pics of the wiper arm install and wire install once I get those two things ordered.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (A32Have)*

Here's the pictures and slightly revised install procedure

Section 1 - Vag Com - 5 minutes
1) Plug and prepare the vag com through your cars diagnostics port
2) Go to section 'Steering Column --> 16' and change your coding to 0012142.
3) Go to section 'Instrument Cluster --> 17' and change your coding to 0000262.
4) Once changes have been made, dissconnect the vag com, take the key out of the ignition and wait 10-15 sec.
5) Turn the ignition on and wait for the idiot message to go away. You should now see the following screen shown below. NOTE that 
performing Section 1 will result in two things. One, the washer fluid empty icon will appear since our A3s do not have the sensor. Two, 
you will get the distance to empy readout. Section 2 will outline how to get rid of the washer fluid empty icon. 










Section 2 - Installing Terminal Wire - 30 mins
1) Locate the top of the steering wheel column.
2) In the space between the top steering wheel column and instrument display, lift the plastic column piece in an upward direction. 
3) The picture below shows where the clips are for the steering wheel column
















4) Now remove the plastic trim piece between the instrument cluster and steering wheel column. This piece should be gently pulled toward 
the driver seat to remove.
5) Once the upper steering wheel column plastic and the trim piece is removed, two bolts will be revealed that hold that cluster in place.
6) Remove these two bolts 








7) Once these bolts have been removed gently slide out the cluster. Note that the cluster only has one terminal connected to the back and 
has a lot of slack. 
8) Locate the terminal on the cluster and remove.
9) Remove the zip tie and slide the pink retention clip in the direction shown below.








10) Once the clip and zip tie are removed, remove the terminal from the casing by simply sliding it out. 
11) Install the terminal wire part # 000-979-009 A into terminal #20 as shown below. 








12) Once the wire is installed ground the other end to the chassis as shown below








13) Note that performing Section 1 and Section 2 will give you Distance to empty and radio output as shown below. If you do not feel 
comfortable removing the airbag/steeringwheel/and computer modules, please reverse the procedure in section 2 and have fun with your DTE and Radio 
features. For those who are more adventerous, proceed to Section 3








Section 3 - Wiper Arm Install - 1 hour
Be sure to let your car sit for 30 mins, then dissconnect the battery, wait for 10-15 mins, then proceed with the instructions. Failure to do so will set off airbag codes and may also DEPLOY THE AIRBAG
1) Locate the steering Wheel telescope/tilt lever and remove the two hex bolts on the lever (pic shown below).








2) After removing the two hex bolts on the lever, the plastic lever should slide out. 
3) Locate another hex bolt in the steering column directly under the lever and remove.
4) Follow the lines of the column enclosure along the back of the steering wheel. You will find two hex bolts holding this enclosure in place (shown below). Roatate the steering wheel to gain access to these bolts and remove.








4) Remove the lower steering column enclosure.
5) Locate two plastic covers on the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock and remove. One location is shown in the picture above in RED.
6) Loosen the two torx bolts behind these covers. Note that the bolts will not come out but will eventually loosen enough so that the airbag will be removable from the steering wheel.
7) The airbag unit should feel loose. Gently pull the airbag out and rotate it 90 degrees and place it in the steering wheel cavity. Note you may want to place a towel in the cavity so you dont scratch the airbag facia.
5) Located directly behind the airbag are two connectors. Remove the yellow connector by unlocking it by pulling the orange clip away from the steering column followed by pulling the yellow connector away from the steering column (shown below). Next remove the black connector (shown below)








6) Once the terminals are removed, you should have an emtpy cavity as shown below. Remove the bolt shown in yellow with a 12mm Internal Wrench. Note that you do NOT need to remove the bolts shown in red unless you want to.
















7) Once you completed step 6, you will see the following shown below. Be sure to mark positions of your steering wheel as shown below circled in red otherwise your steering wheel will become forever offcentered.








8) Below is a view of the column without the steering wheel. The next steps will show how to remove the items circled in yellow.








9) Remove the steering wheel control module plastic backing plate by removing the bolt shown in red and the clips shown pointed by yellow arrows below. NOTE to be careful with the "I know you F*cked with it tape. If your good, you can tilt the backing plate without destroying the tape... like me [







]
















10) Now, once the backing plate is removed, grap the sides of the PC board that the plate concealed and pull directy down slowly and VERY CAREFULLY. There are pins (shown below) that can bend and break if you try to work it side to side. This is the step that you should take the most time on.








11) Once the board is out (you can leave it hanging as I did. Remove the the top portion of the steering wheel control module housing. The below images shows where the two clips are located.








12) Next we need to remove the clock spring. Shown below are 3 tabs. Pull up on them and remove the clock spring.








13) Remove this small piece that lies directly below the steering shaft and directly in front of the washer stalk.








14) Remove the washer stalk clip shown below and slide the washer stalk out.








15) Install the new stalk and put back everything together by reversing all steps.
THATS IT! The hardest part was figuring how everything comes out by seeing it the first time. But with pictures and intructions, this is an easy install. The hardest part for my was trying to remove the steering wheel control module board. Other than that this is an easy mod [







]


_Modified by A32Have at 11:34 PM 1/20/2008_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (A32Have)*

Bentley says you can remove the steering control module without having to open it by sticking a 2.5 mm drill bit or screwdriver into the hole immediately below the screw that's taken out in step 8 and use it to release the center retaining clip. It should then swing down and you can then release the rear clip and disconnect it.


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (mike3141)*

Hey A32Have, great job finishing up the pictures on the Trip Meter. 
I'm not that good at that kind of stuff... 
Thanks, much easier for all to enjoy now


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

A32Have ..... thanks for the great pics and instructions !!


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi, did the non-lit needles issue ever get sorted out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (formulacarl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulacarl* »_Hi, did the non-lit needles issue ever get sorted out? Thanks in advance.

not yet.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (bluely)*

(removing this post since formulacarl found the correct code below)


_Modified by bluely at 3:15 PM 9/10/2006_


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

Thanks for the heads up bluely. I just got my A3 2 weeks ago and I will be getting a VAG-COM either this week or next. I will give it a go when I do.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (formulacarl)*

Holy crap you are a serious risk-taker








Nice write-up!


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

cool! I think that I've got the non-lit needle issue sorted out. My VAG-COM arrived today and got to check it out. 
My original setting for the instrument panel was 0002263. 
I used 0000263 and got the windshield washer screen up as well as the MTE display (I havent grounded 20 yet). AND my needles were lit. 
I did not change the last digit to 2. I kept the 3. 
According to http://de.openobd.org/audi/a3_8p.htm#17 
by setting it to 2, you're getting:
2 - Zeiger AUS, Skalen EIN (bei Kl.15 Ein und Kl.58 Aus)
i don't know what the rest means, but it's basically pointer OFF, scales ON. 
by keeping it at 3, you get:
3 - Zeiger und Skalen EIN (2. Dimmkennlinie - Kl.15 Ein / Kl.58 Aus)
pointer and scales ON.
I hope that it works for the folks who don't have their needles lit.
Carl


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Express windows stopped(!)*

...so I attempted the wiper stalk portion of this mod today. Unfortunately, I didn't read through the instructions before doing it, and realized at half-way that I was missing a necessary tool (the internal wrench).
Two things:
1.) The area behind my airbag looks VERY different than what is pictured here, so there is a running change that happened at some point. (The black connector in mine is completely different. Plus that triangular plate shown in step 5 doesn't exist at all.) Not a big deal, but hopefully there's fair warning for other people that are following A32Have's pictorial not to be shocked.
2.) after I gave up, put everything back together, and reconnected my battery, my express windows stopped working(!). This is on all four doors. *Does anyone have a guess what would cause that?!?* I don't have a VAG-COM, so I can't really poke around. 
Brad


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Express windows stopped(!) (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_...so I attempted the wiper stalk portion of this mod today. Unfortunately, I didn't read through the instructions before doing it, and realized at half-way that I was missing a necessary tool (the internal wrench).
Two things:
1.) The area behind my airbag looks VERY different than what is pictured here, so there is a running change that happened at some point. (The black connector in mine is completely different. Plus that triangular plate shown in step 5 doesn't exist at all.) Not a big deal, but hopefully there's fair warning for other people that are following A32Have's pictorial not to be shocked.
2.) after I gave up, put everything back together, and reconnected my battery, my express windows stopped working(!). This is on all four doors. *Does anyone have a guess what would cause that?!?* I don't have a VAG-COM, so I can't really poke around. 
Brad 

Also- when I put my key in the door lock, turn and hold- the windows no longer go up if they were open.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

Its normal. Roll down and roll up each window a few times to reset it and also do the auto up and auto down (while holding the swtich in the auto position) a few times


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_Its normal. Roll down and roll up each window a few times to reset it and also do the auto up and auto down (while holding the swtich in the auto position) a few times

Cool. Good to know- Thanks!
(Btw- killer tutorial you put together)


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (A32Have)*

Impressive! Is their any way to resolve the windshield light issue without taking the cluster out (perhaps a diode connected to some connector under the hood?). I'm weary of taking the cluster out. 
Massive kudos for such an undertaking








Messing with airbags isn't for the faint of heart...


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (ZFXR)*

The cluster is real easy to take out. Just remove Two bolts and violia. It'll be way easier than trying to find the location of the wire, if it even exists, under the hood


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

While the wheel is coming off for this, has anyone tried to swap the base model steering wheel for the sport with the paddles?
Is that possible?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (UnsavedOne)*

I believe the airbags are different so you'd have to change it also. In addition, you'd probably have to install a different steering column control module.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (formulacarl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulacarl* »_non-lit needle issue

I have an instrument-lighting tip in my VAG-COM reference on my site (see link in sig). 
The full translation of what you mentioned above is:

_Quote »_00xxxx?: Lighting options 
Note: The options 4-9 are only available starting from Model Year 2005. Starting from Model Year 2005, options 0-4 are the light control (Kl) for parking lights OFF, and options 5-9 are the light control (Kl) for parking lights ON. 
0 - Pointers and scales OFF (with Kl.15 on and Kl.58 off) 
1 - Pointers ON, scales OFF (with Kl.15 on and Kl.58 off) 
2 - Pointers OFF, scales ON (with Kl.15 on and Kl.58 off) 
3 - Pointers and scales ON (2. Dimming Feature - Kl.15 on / Kl.58 off) 
4 - Pointers and scales ON (without 2. Dimming Feature - Kl. 15 / Kl. 58 off) 
5 - Pointers and scales OFF (with Kl.15 on and Kl.58 off) 
6 - Pointers ON, scales OFF (with Kl.15 on and Kl.58 off) 
7 - Pointers OFF, scales ON (with Kl.15 on and Kl.58 off) 
8 - Pointers and scales ON (2. Dimming Feature - Kl.15 on/Kl.58 off) 
9 - Pointers and scales ON (without 2. Dimming Feature - Kl. 15 / Kl. 58 off) 

3 & 4 work on the US A3s, 8 & 9 do not.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Express windows stopped(!) (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_...and reconnected my battery, my express windows stopped working(!). This is on all four doors. *Does anyone have a guess what would cause that?!?*

Disconnecting the battery or pulling the Comfort System fuse will cause that. The other tips on how to reset it are correct, it's not a damage or coding issue. I freaked when it happened to me, then fiddling around with some combination of lock/unlock/hold key in lock position for a while finally woke it up again.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

The window thing happened to me too, while I was installing my AWE Boost guage and just a couple days ago after my battery went totally dead.
I left to germany for 2 weeks and when i came back, my garage kept A3 was totally dead, not even instrument lights came on. Nothing in the cigarette lighters (which turn off automatically after a certain amount of time) and no lights on (which also turn off by themselves) So i dunno what happened.
But once I got it charged up again, the windows didn't do the auto open/close anymore, but the next day it was fine.


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Thanks OOOO-A3 for the translation. I stuck with my default of 3 and it works fine. I like the dimming function. the 5-9 thing had me totally confused. 
I'm actually right in the middle of grounding pin 20. my instrument cluster is on my backseat. I'm kind of deciding whether to ground it to the chassis in the same way that A32Have has done or on whether i should splice it into one of the brown ground wires that is part of the bundle. What have people been doing for this? Thanks.
Carl


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (formulacarl)*

I spliced it to the bundle using a swiss army knife and some black electrical tape. Total time to do this was about 1 minute. I chose the bundle simply because I had a hard time getting the wire to properly ground the way A32Have did.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

Regarding the question about resetting the windows. I had the same problem (Auto up failed due to the significant other playing with the switch). This resolution worked for me (VAG-COM not required)-
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00933
Ok, this is how much I have this car on the mind... I had this strange dream last night that I was doing this mod and I cracked the cluster plastic taking it out. But inside the dash were layers of circuit boards and a CD-ROM with the cars serivce manual shink wrapped. Also inside it was a P4 Dual-Core chip running the car? I ended up putting it back in and the functions worked and their were also functions for turbo temp display???








Anyways, do the cars equipped with convience also have this grounded? I wonder if the VAG-COM can disable the washer fluid sensor functionality? Do convienence package equipped cars have the sensor? Hmmm, a wiring schematic???


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_
Anyways, do the cars equipped with convience also have this grounded? I wonder if the VAG-COM can disable the washer fluid sensor functionality? Do convienence package equipped cars have the sensor? Hmmm, a wiring schematic???

The wire for Low Washer Fluid (#20) is not there on non-convience package models. It must be added. 
Glad to see this post is still going ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (AHA3)*

What size are the two bolts, and the bolt to ground it? Any recommendations on what gauge wire to buy for the ground wire?
Going to Home Depot this evening and would like to pick up the appropriate size driver


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_What size are the two bolts, and the bolt to ground it? Any recommendations on what gauge wire to buy for the ground wire?
Going to Home Depot this evening and would like to pick up the appropriate size driver 

I HIGHLY recommend not just buying ground wire, but actually buying the Audi part with the terminal end that snaps into the connector box (see step 11).
(part number: 000-979-009 A) 
Th terminal at the end of the wire actually "locks" into the connector. Alas, it isn't long enough to reach the bolt, which is another reason I grounded it to one of the ground wires in the snake of cables connected to the box. The cable with the connector costs all of $1 from your dealer. You only need one half of it, as you'll cut it in half and then strip the end you are connecting to ground. 
Keep in mind, whether you connect to one of those bolts, or to one of the brown wires in the snake doesn't matter- they ALL go to ground. If you go to the snake, you just remove a few inches of black tape, CAREFULLY strip about an inch from the middle of one of the brown wires, wrap the stripped end of your terminally connected wire around the bared section of the brown wire, and the re-wrap with some fresh electrical tape. An outside observer would have an impossible time knowing that you'd done the mod (for better or for worse).


_Modified by bluely at 3:37 PM 9/12/2006_


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

Thanks for the information. The box? As in the box under the steering wheel?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_Thanks for the information. The box? As in the box under the steering wheel?

Sorry- if you remove your gauge pod, you'll see this connector box attached to the back of your gauges. You'll need to disconnect it as described by A32Have.








Slide the pink end off as A32Have shows, and out will come this:








The terminal end of the wire from audi will "lock" into place in the terminal marked 20.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

Hmmm, moronic question, but does XM information show?


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (ZFXR)*

I have sirius and it does show. I'll try to take a photo in the morning.
Carl


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (formulacarl)*

they both show.
sirius http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Does anyone know what size the bolts are for the cluster? I have very few hex drivers...


----------



## formulacarl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (ZFXR)*

I used 8mm.
just because I posted earlier that I was going to post it...








Carl


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (formulacarl)*

Awesome, thanks! I have a rental car this weekend (Monte Carlo). Looks good!


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

just read through everything and just want to be sure i am clear on this:
i have a dsg a3 sport WITHOUT convenience package. 
i can get the miles til empty and radio to show up WITHOUT having to install the wiper arm and mess with the steering column and the airbag. is that correct?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

YES.
You can get Miles till empty and radio to show up. HOWEVER, you will need to do the ground wire thingy


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

i understand the ground wire thingy has to be done because otherwise your washer fluid low sensor will show right? but what about those that doesn't have the sensor?
also, just to confirm, the ground wire thingy doesnt't require having to mess w/the airbags correct? just have to take off the instrument center cluster or something?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

Chances are you do not have the washer fluid sensor and will have to ground the terminal. And you dont have to mess with the airbags as well.
All you have to do is section 1 and 2 and you'll have waht you want


_Modified by A32Have at 7:49 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

Will the wire reach to the bolt as shown? What size is that bolt (8mm?)? 
One recommendation, having taken a cluster out before, be very careful when handling the cluster. I recommend a very soft cloth to set it on, so you don't scratch the lens assembly on it. Also ensure that the connectors and wires aren't "stressed" or put in funny angles when you put everything back together. Two things can happen if their overstressed or rubbing- squeaks/rattles or (Worse) electrical problems with the cluster.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_Will the wire reach to the bolt as shown?

The Audi supplied wire will reach the bolt, but you won't have a lot of play. its less than a foot long. A fourth reason I grounded it to a ground wire near it.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

DONE!








BIG THANKS to everyone for their help. A few things- 
*Mine wouldn't ground to the bolt shown in the pic, so I snaked it to the bolt above the fuse box, no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*The top of the steering column (closest to driver) fits a touch looser than before, but no biggie (on the right). Maybe a 1mm or 2mm gap at the back. 
*I am getting a code regarding the steering column, it claims my intermittent wiper functionality has a problem? They seem to work fine to me??? Can't clear it either... Perhaps their is a silver lining to this, if they need to replace the stalk, they could just slide a new trip computer one in there? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Zee code-
Problem with Wiper Switch
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-UD
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 953 549 F
Component and/or Version: J0527 H34 0070
Software Coding: 0012142
Work Shop Code: WSC 06314
Additional Info: XXXXXXXXXXX E0221 H07 0080 
Additional Info: Geraet 00000
1 Fault Found:
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22)
014 - Defective
*Lost the lit needles, any recommendations how I can bring them back? Or even just keeping the cluster lit 24x7 would be fine with me. 
*I had to ditch the UK settings, because my DTE was way off








Lovin it, tho, the display looks normal now

















_Modified by ZFXR at 3:56 PM 9-16-2006_


_Modified by ZFXR at 4:07 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_
*Lost the lit needles, any recommendations how I can bring them back? Or even just keeping the cluster lit 24x7 would be fine with me. 


What codes did you enter into the VAG-COM. For Instrument Cluster > 17, the last digit should be a 3, instead of a 2 if you want your needles lit. E.g., if your old cold was 0002263, use 0000263, and you should retain the same needle behaviour as before.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

263 did it! Thanks! Now for the gold, how would this turn into "cluster always on" or is this something that cannot be done with this modification?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_263 did it! Thanks! Now for the gold, how would this turn into "cluster always on" or is this something that cannot be done with this modification?

I'm not sure what you mean by "cluster always on." Can you clarify?


----------



## MisterDeeds (Jul 13, 2004)

I dont want to pass for an ass, but would it not of been easier to order one with the Convinience package? Unless you were in a major rush or were a very impulsive buyer..


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (MisterDeeds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDeeds* »_I dont want to pass for an ass, but would it not of been easier to order one with the Convinience package? Unless you were in a major rush or were a very impulsive buyer.. 


In 2006, Audi had a ridiculous policy where you couldn't order both convenience and xenons. Besides, this mod costs 100$. The convenience (if I could have ordered it) would have cost 700$.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

As in the instrument cluster is always lit (as on oooo's web site)


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_As in the instrument cluster is always lit (as on oooo's web site)

I believe that would be:
4 - Pointers and scales ON (without 2. Dimming Feature - Kl. 15 / Kl. 58 off) 
(from oooo's earlier post).
(meaning replace the last 3 of your current cluster code with a 4).


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (ZFXR)*

I wanted the convienence package, but I got a year-end 2006 off the lot... The only other part of the package I wish I had was the dimming mirror, which I am trying to add... Don't care about auto lights, rain sensing wipers (they annoyed me on my Mini Cooper S), and homelink is a non-issue as I don't have a garage (yet)...


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry if this is a retarded question but the wiper arm part that's been discussed here that's necessary to make it work, can someone post a pic of it? i'm starting to think it's just the lever to the right of the steering wheel that controls your windshield wipers right? the one with the button on the end of it that allows you to scroll through and program options on the trip computer? 
if that's what it is then i think i already have it? does that mean i can just ground out the #20 wire and do all the vag programming to get EVERYTHING to work???


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

Does your wiper arm have a reset button as well?


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm like i said i'm not entirely sure, it has a button on the end of it i believe that allows u to click up or down...that's why i was asking if anyone has a pic of the "upgraded" wiper arm.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

The "upgraded" wiper arm has a reset button on the bottom and one on the end.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

ok i think i know what u mean now, and i checked and i don't have the right one (no big surprise i guess). 
did someone post how much a dealer quoted them to install this?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Shazam!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazam!* »_did someone post how much a dealer quoted them to install this?

~$125 for the part
~$200 for installation of the wiper arm
(edit: labor rates vary a lot depending on where you are. My dealer was quoting 1.5 hours of install time, which is hopefully less variable. If you call your dealer, you should be able to get an hourly install rate.)


_Modified by bluely at 3:08 PM 9/26/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

Brad - did you get it done at the dealer, or was that just the quote?


----------



## rankNfullstop (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (A32Have)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &







for A32Have. This is my 2nd mod after lowering kit when I get my new A3 next month. Thx for the details, cheers.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

I've decided I'm too lazy to finish this mod on my car, and put my steering wheel stalk (the one required for this mod) up for sale on the classified.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (bluely)*

Does anyone know what the mappings of the potential values for the VAG-COM settings used in this mod other than the cluster lighting are?
e.g., Following this DIY, I modified 'Steering Column --> 16' to 0012142 from 0012122 (6th digit changed) and I modified 'Instrument Cluster --> 17' to 0000263 from 0002263 (4th digit changed).
OOOO-A3 had posted the potential values for lighting options (the last digit in the instrument cluster setting) on page 3 of this thread. I'm hoping that someone has similar documentation for the other two changed values.
The reason I ask is that recently one of my rear brake lights fizzled out. Interestingly, my car gave me the CANADIAN brake light warning indicator, which is causing me to fear that one of the two values above can be tweaked in a country specific way- and that I've got the wrong country code currently.
Thanks in advance,
Brad


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

Just a quick question: Does it look to you like the A3 has a Mk4 Golf/Jetta-type cluster, as opposed the the Mk5 style? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Johann Vegas* »_Just a quick question: Does it look to you like the A3 has a Mk4 Golf/Jetta-type cluster, as opposed the the Mk5 style? Or am I just crazy?

Layout is similar with the temp and fuel gauges at the top rather than at the bottom like the Mk5s. I think that may be where the similarities end though; gauge faces, trim, illumination, and trip compupter are all different from the Mk4.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_Does anyone know what the mappings of the potential values for the VAG-COM settings used in this mod other than the cluster lighting are?
e.g., Following this DIY, I modified 'Steering Column --> 16' to 0012142 from 0012122 (6th digit changed) and I modified 'Instrument Cluster --> 17' to 0000263 from 0002263 (4th digit changed).
OOOO-A3 had posted the potential values for lighting options (the last digit in the instrument cluster setting) on page 3 of this thread. I'm hoping that someone has similar documentation for the other two changed values.
The reason I ask is that recently one of my rear brake lights fizzled out. Interestingly, my car gave me the CANADIAN brake light warning indicator, which is causing me to fear that one of the two values above can be tweaked in a country specific way- and that I've got the wrong country code currently.
Thanks in advance,
Brad

What do these two changes do? Do they get rid of the fault code re: the steering wheel / intermittent wiper described above?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
What do these two changes do? Do they get rid of the fault code re: the steering wheel / intermittent wiper described above?

The first change tells the system that the trip-computer rocker button on the windshield wiper is present. The second that it should enable the trip computer in the dash display.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

Thanks for the very quick reply! So that will get rid of the fault code described above?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Also, I have noticed that setting module 16 to 0012122 sets it back to the original value. If that' the case, are we saying that module 16 does NOT have to be changed to enable the trip computer, i.e., just changing module 17 alone is sufficient? Hmmm...


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

OK, I have figured it out finally.
You ONLY need to change the value in Module 16 (Steering wheel) IF you are going to do Part 3 in A32Have's writeup, i.e., replacing the wiper stalk with the more "advanced" version that allows you to access functions of the trip computer.
In other words, if you are ONLY going to do Part 2, i.e., enabling the trip computer, you ONLY need to change the value in Module 17 (Instruments) to 0000263.
So what I did was to change the value in Module 16 BACK to 0012122, then clear the DTC or fault code. On my next scan it no longer shows the fault code.
Many thanks to A32Have for doing the manual labor (removing the instrument cluster, adding the wire, and reinstalling everything with perfect workmanship) for this mod on my A3 yesterday.


----------



## wchp (Apr 1, 1999)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (A32Have)*

After reading the whole thread I believe I have gleaned the following key points:
•	Disconnect Batter Negative (-) Terminal for at least ½ Hour before starting.
•	Make sure you have an 8mm Socket and Extension
•	Make sure you mark your steering wheel
Parts Needed 
•	Wire with Pin: 000-979-009 A
•	Switch/wiper stalk:	8P0 953 519 A 9B9 (Dark Charcoal Color)
Thing to Check BEFORE you order Parts:
“You will need instrument cluster # 8P0 920 981 E , You will find this # on the back of your instrument cluster itself (on the top) or in VAG-COM section > 17”
•	VAG-COM tool Required:
Next with VAG-COM go into Steering Column> 16. Change your coding to 0012142. (my old code was 0012122) 
•	Next with VAG-COM go into Instrument Cluster > 17. Change your coding to 0000263. ( This code is with Needles Illuminated vs. 0000262 / needles off )
Tips from other posts:
“I disconnected the blue harness (pull up on the pink handle after pressing the tab that locks it in place for anyone who is following me on this). Then slid off the pink cover plate so that the cable harness could be removed from the blue adapter. Now I have access to a mess of wires (just like the one I bought) sticking out from the harness. I put one end into the #20 hole.”
Follow these install instructions: http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...33915
With the possible exception of trying to substitute this at Step 9 “Bentley says you can remove the steering control module without having to open it by sticking a 2.5 mm drill bit or screwdriver into the hole immediately below the screw that's taken out in step 8 and use it to release the center retaining clip. It should then swing down and you can then release the rear clip and disconnect it.” 
Is there anything I should add to this before starting?
GREAT THREAD


----------



## wchp (Apr 1, 1999)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (wchp)*

Wire with Pin: 000-979-009 A
Just found this under the VW MK5 on Ross-Tech:
Removing Seatbelt Chime
[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Recode - 07]
Write down the existing coding for future reference.
Look at the third and fourth digits in the coding (00??x0x). Add the values for the options together and put them in the third and fourth digit location to get the correct coding.
00 - No available equipment
+01 - Brakepad wear sensor warning active
+02 - Seatbelt warning active
+04 - Washer fluid level warning active
+16 - Sedan (Jetta)
So, if your stock Soft Coding is 0023203 and you want to remove the seatbelt chime, put in a new value of 0021203.
[Do It!]
Has anyone just tried going in and turning this off "+04 - Washer fluid level warning active" instead of using the wire?


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (wchp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wchp* »_
Just found this under the VW MK5 on Ross-Tech:


Not wise...do not use codings meant for a MK5 cluster if you have an A3.
Here is the correct coding chart for the A3:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (bassbiker)*

Will enabling those two screens on the cluster, with the low washer warning make any noises while you drive or is the warning just a visible warning on that screen?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (BlueTempest)*

Yes, the low washer warning light will actually give you a sexy woman voice that says repeatly every 10 secs "my fluids are low, please fill me up"

J/K! All you get is a visible warning


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Just got mine done by the dealer (A32Have)*

LOL....that must be the european model.


----------



## wchp (Apr 1, 1999)

*Additional notes to add to the install procedure*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_Bentley says you can remove the steering control module without having to open it by sticking a 2.5 mm drill bit or screwdriver into the hole immediately below the screw that's taken out in step 8 and use it to release the center retaining clip. It should then swing down and you can then release the rear clip and disconnect it.

This procedure works. No need to dismantle the box. Trick is using a drill bit (preferably dull) You insert it in the slot below the tiny screw you remove first. You angle the bit to the right, as much as you can and you will feel it come into contact with the latch. The latch moves from right to left to unlatch it. The box will then swing down enough to use a long skinny screw driver to release the other latch. I spent a lot of time looking at the picture of the cover to figure this out.
Where references to a hex bit... it should be a torx bit. A Hex is only 6 sided but will work in a pinch.
Section 3 step 2 Use a T-30 torx bit
Section 3 step 3 Use a T-25 torx bit
Section 3 step 4 Use a T-25 torx bit
Section 3 step 6 Use a T-30 torx bit
Bolts on 3 legged steering wheel center are T-15 Torx
Section 3 step 9 (Steering Wheel Control Module) Use a T-8 torx bit on bolt in front.(this is a small one most folks wont have) Please add arrow pointing to it as well.
Section 3 step 12 My vehicle only had 2 clips rather than the 3 specified (on the fly AOA change) on the Clock Spring.
A special note that the Steering angle sensor code will not clear with the VAG-COM until you drive the car for 1/2+ miles.
Window will need to be rolled up and down several times as well so they work again.
I was expecting the window issue with the battery being disconnected but the code on module 44 steering assist surprised me.
Great write up and it all works like a charm.
15 minutes on the gauge cluster
67 minutes for the stalk
1.5hrs scratching my head on the steering angle sensor code.
Oh.... almost forgot. Does anyone have the torque setting for the steering wheel bolt? I used the pretty tight method.
_Modified by wchp at 3:05 PM 11/30/2006_


_Modified by wchp at 7:24 PM 12/1/2006_


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Additional notes to add to the install procedure (wchp)*

Bump for steering wheel bolt torque rating.








My base model has the correct control module for multifunction features (8P0 953 549 F), so I'll be swapping in a steering wheel with paddle shifters and hope it works. I hope I have the correct clock spring though. 
I know I have the correct control module based on this thread
http://www.navplus.us/forum/vi...=3235


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Additional notes to add to the install procedure (DSG604)*

Bentley says 50 Nm. Also, FWIW, it says "Always replace after removal".


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Just finished the mod*

This has to be the best write up for any mod in the history of the internet. It almost specifically addressed every question I had while doing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All in all it took about 2 hours start to finish including smoke breaks and Sam Adams refills.








I used the coding shown and got the following issues which I will work out in the morning when I am a whole lot fresher in every sense....
No gauge needle lights
Seat bely chime came back after I disengaged it already








and 2 warning lights which went off before I even left my driveway on the "Reset Ride".
Anyway, thank you to all for the ingenuity and bravery to figure these things out for the rest of us. Nothing beats the feeling of successfully completing a cool little convenience mod. Just in time for Chistmas!


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
What codes did you enter into the VAG-COM. For Instrument Cluster > 17, the last digit should be a 3, instead of a 2 if you want your needles lit. E.g., if your old cold was 0002263, use 0000263, and you should retain the same needle behaviour as before. 


If you see the above post, that should fix the lit needle problem


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

Okay, I fixed the needles with no issue, but now the seat belt chime is back with a vengence. If I want to undo that I need to modify 17 on the second to last digit. 
I am wondering if modifying that digit will mess with what I just did to mod the trip computer. 
Does that make sense? Any ideas?


----------



## wchp (Apr 1, 1999)

*Re: (UnsavedOne)*

See 0000-A3's blog.
I set it to 0 to disable it entirely and then went to get the car inspected and was failed. Luckily had my laptop and VAG-COM key with me. Recoded to the European spec of Instrument indicator on and audible warning for 91 seconds.
This is both tolerable (and probably a good idea with kids riding with me as a reminder) and it passed inspection (he didn't wait to see if it was continuous per US law) I forget what the digit was but there was a list that popped up with the options when I opened the control module.
Excerpt follows:
"Click on '17-Instruments'
When you go into this module, it will scan for fault codes and go straight to a fault code screen. It should say 'No Fault Codes Found'. Click the 'Done, go back' button to get to the main screen for this module.
Click 'Recode - 07'
Make note of your original coding.
Hover over the code with the mouse pointer, and it will show a pop-up balloon with information about the various digits of the code.
One of the digits (2nd, counting RIGHT to LEFT) is for the seat-belt chime configuration. It's originally set at '6' (USA). Changing it to '0' disables it entirely. For example, change 0002463 to 0002403
Change this value in 'Software Coding___'
Click 'Do It!'
Click 'Close Controller, Go Back'"


----------



## GT8P (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_The reason I ask is that recently one of my rear brake lights fizzled out.
 
I got the same problem…
Canadian A3 2.0Tfsi DSG with non convenience pkg 
I had the Instrument Cluster Coding changed to 0000303 (original code is 0002363) and did the ground wire. 
After the installation;
1.	I found out one of my rear brake got dim… fizzing…
2.	Occasionally I got the parking light warning on the dash board (the lights stays off), but the parking light bulbs are fine. 








Sometimes the right one or both lights warning...








Any one here knows what’s going on to my car....
Thank you,
GT


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT8P)*

Uh... I think your left parking light needs to be replaced.


----------



## GT8P (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*

Thats what I thought too... 
After I wrote my last post (3 hrs earlier) I went to start up my car and check if the warning is still there, it went away (both parking light is on) but the brake light stays dim.....
3 hours later....
I went and start up my car I got the right parking light warning.... the left parking light is fine... the brake light stay dim 
GT


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (GT8P)*

Mine just shows a digital MPH read out in the middle. no distance to empty.. it reminds me too much of a new honda http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif do i need to do some adaptation or something?


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

*Brake light error??*

I did the mod with the ground cable and changed the codes, but did not changed the wiper stalk. Now I am getting an error that my brake lights are out, both the left and right. The lights work fine. I even cleared the code and it comes back again every time I turn on the car. This error stays on the top line of the DIS, which make the whole mod useless for me as what I really needed was the radio display info on the top line. 

After reading some of the later posts in this thread, it looks like I should change the code for the steering column back to the original setting. Should this fix the brake light error and still let the DIS display the radio info? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy back from the dead thread.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Holy back from the dead thread.


 better than starting another thread, like we've been seeing recently!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I just installed my new wiper stalk and just noticed that I no longer have the ability to turn on the rear wiper (it does not click back like the stock one)...

has anybody else has this problem?

my part number is 8P0 953 519 C 9B9

I just noticed that the "C" is different than the *• Switch/wiper stalk: 8P0 953 519 A 9B9 (Dark Charcoal Color)*

is this possibly why I have the wrong stalk?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

My parts listing says that either the "A" rev or the "E" rev will work--I'd go with the later rev. It doesn't list a "C" rev for the U.S. 2006 A3.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

what do you mean by "my parts listing"?

I'm going to contact ECS monday (got this from them) and see if they can exchange it for an "A" or "E" I guess.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm looking at a parslink24.com catalog which has parts for U.S. Audi and VW models. Unfortunately my free access expires at the end of the month and they want $40/month for access so I'm installing ETKA now.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

this is starting to really suck for me... :banghead:

I called ECS and they won't take a return because it's an electrical part and want a LOT more money for the correct one. :facepalm:

I put an email in to one of the managers at the sale's guys recommendation so we'll see what happens.


----------



## svenglar (Aug 29, 2007)

*Brake Light Warning*



srbeards said:


> I did the mod with the ground cable and changed the codes, but did not changed the wiper stalk. Now I am getting an error that my brake lights are out, both the left and right. The lights work fine. I even cleared the code and it comes back again every time I turn on the car. This error stays on the top line of the DIS, which make the whole mod useless for me as what I really needed was the radio display info on the top line.
> 
> After reading some of the later posts in this thread, it looks like I should change the code for the steering column back to the original setting. Should this fix the brake light error and still let the DIS display the radio info?


Did you ever figure out an answer to this? I'm having the same problem.

I replaced my wiper stalk with one that has the rocker and reset button. Then I re-coded the ECU as follows:
16: Steering Column --> 0012142
17: Instrument Cluster --> 0000263

After coding the instrument cluster, I saw the wiper fluid warning, but then I got a warning that my rear-right brake light was out. I checked, and it was definitely not out.
I set the instrument cluster code back to what it was, and now I don't have any MPG or miles-to-empty functionality, but I can open a menu (by pressing 'reset') and change the display and time using the DIS.

Like Srbeards said, the miles-to-empty features are unusable when the screen is covered with a brake light warning.


This has been a great thread. Thanks everyone for all the info... Hope we can get this issue solved though


----------



## svenglar (Aug 29, 2007)

*It really does work!*

Just wanted to chime in and say that, yes, this really does work!

In my previous post (look up), I got the brake light warnings, and I thought that meant that the coding was all messed up. Turns out, my brake light really was broken 

I guess I just got used to not having any notifications about things being broken. And when I enabled the DIS, lo and behold, things really were broken!


----------

